# Quel autoradio pour iPod touch ?



## Louis (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Nous allons bientôt changer de voiture pour un Scenic, qui ne propose qu'un autoradio avec chargeur de CD, sans sortie RCA à l'arrière, auxquelles j'aurais pu brancher mon iPod touch pour que nos filles aient leur musique durant les longs trajets...
Quels sont les modèles d'autoradio que vous utilisez, qui vous donnent entière satisfaction ? Les renseignements que j'ai pris pour trouver un adaptateur me mènent dans des gammes de prix (Dension, etc.) qui me semble horripilantes...


----------



## simpsomania (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai acheté le SONY avec le port USB en face et l'entrée Aux

Et avec un iPod Touch, l'autoradio ne le le reconnait pas en usb : /

En revanche en aux c'est sans problème


----------



## FlnY (24 Avril 2008)

moi g acheter un pionneer DEH 4900 , cet autoradio dispose d'un cable de connexion pour tout les ipod il est vraiment pratique et faci a utiliser

fortement recommandé


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2008)

simpsomania a dit:


> Et avec un iPod Touch, l'autoradio ne le le reconnait pas en usb : /



En général, c'est normal. Les autoradios qui reconnaissent les stockages en USB souvent n'acceptent que les MP3 logés au premier niveau de la mémoire. Comme l'iPod range les musiques dans un dossier qui en plus est caché, il est souvent impossible d'écouter un iPod sur un port USB d'une radio .


----------



## simpsomania (1 Mai 2008)

PAs tout a fait, puisque cela marche très bien sur les autres iPod (nano, classic, etc)


----------



## dadoo113 (2 Mai 2008)

ça dépend de ton budget !

mais si tu peux t'offrir un alpine (150 environ) + 20 le cable spécial iPod, tu aura le top :

possibilité de gérer ton iPod depuis l'autoradio,  les commandes au volant, ou depuis l'ipod lui même !

Dans mon ancienne caisse (qui vient d'aller à la casse pour cause d'accident), j'avais un de ceux là

ça marche super bien, et ebn plus ça charge l'ipod en meme temps, alors que les autoradio avec prise jack en façade ne chargent pas !

A voir avec ton budget, mais on fait difficilement mieux que le couple Alpine/ipod dans une voiture !


----------



## RaelRiaK (2 Mai 2008)

Je te conseil également Alpin. J'en ai un moi même (le 9850) qui fonctionne directement avec le iPod (nano 2° gen), c'est le bonheur, et le son est d'excellente facture! Ajoute à ça des HP Focal, et le compromis est très intéressant (c'est ce que j'ai) : pas tape à l'oeil, un son pure et équilibré à mon gout.


----------



## matos13 (3 Mai 2008)

vous penssez que ca marche aussi pour iphone car si c'est bon je me prendrai surement un de la serie IDA-X


----------



## dadoo113 (3 Mai 2008)

matos13 a dit:


> vous penssez que ca marche aussi pour iphone car si c'est bon je me prendrai surement un de la serie IDA-X


tu peux tester chez Norauto ! ils ont toute la gamme ;-)


----------



## Louis (8 Août 2008)

Je me permets de relancer ce post, puisque nous avons notre Scenic depuis aujourd'hui...

Je me pose des questions sur la compatiblité des autoradios avec l'iPod touch spécifiquement. En effet, ce dernier ne supporte pas le mode disque, qui est justement ce qu'utilisent la plupart des équipements pour accéder aux musiques.

*Quelqu'un parmi vous utilise-t-il un autoradio avec un iPod touch, qui supporte les commandes au volant d'origine ?*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

Alpine propose de bonnes solutions. 
Certes un peu cher, mais la compatibilité est sans faille et la qualité audio est au rendez-vous.


----------



## Louis (22 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Alpine propose de bonnes solutions.
> Certes un peu cher, mais la compatibilité est sans faille et la qualité audio est au rendez-vous.


Après beaucoup de recherches sur les possibilités d'autoradios, je crois effectivement que c'est vers eux que je vais me tourner (mais après que j'aurai pu faire un test avec mon iPod touch !).

Je me pose maintenant la question, cherchant toujours le beurre et l'argent du beurre, de la compatibilité de ces autoradios avec l'affichage déportée de mon Scenic II. Puis-je avoir l'espoir de toujours lire ce que j'écoute ? Je n'attends pas les titres de l'iPod, évidemment, mais je ne voudrais pas perdre la sélection de l'entrée (soit FM + nom de la radio, soit CD + numéro de piste, soit AUX ou autre pour l'iPod, sans autre renseignement) ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Hello.

Tu pourras garder les commandes au volant ainsi que l'affichage sur l'écran du scenic.
Il y a juste un peu de bricole et l'achat d'un adaptateur compatible, avec forcément, un autoradio de grande marque, Alpine en l'occurrence puisqu'ils proposent une compatibilité iPod parfaite. 

J'ai trouvé un moyen d'installer ton autoradio en gardant les fonctions d'origine (commande + affichage écran).

En espérant que ça résoudra ton problème.


----------

